# Big Big Issue Please Help !!! Desperate!!!



## digitalhater (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi guys,

I'm quite desperate!

Here is what happened:

I've bought an ASUS P5E (702 bios update) mobo with an Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @2,4 Mhz AND I've also bought a 4gb memory kit from Mushkin. It's a 2x2GB @1066Mhz kit (996599).
Now the real shitty part begins.

When I'm using only one 2gb stick @1066mhz everything works well, the timings are correct...it boots up in windows and works perfectly for hours...BUT when I'm using all the 4GB @1066mhz kit it just won't boot in bios and I have to set everything to AUTO.
I've tried switching the sticks to all the slots (yellow and black) still no effect. I've tried to push up the voltage to 2.1 and 2.2 still won't boot.
I have a Thermaltake Toughpower 600W PSU (just for the record).
Basicaly I've tried everything humanly possible to make both sticks work at 1066mhz. No result.

The REALLY shitty part begins now. My appartment colleague has the same mobo,the same PSU the same CPU and the SAME MEMORY KIT.

I've tried his memory kit as well. The same problem: DOES NOT BOOT 4gb@1066mhz. NO DAMN WAY.

The difference between his system and mine is that he has an ASUS DVDR on SATA and instead of BFG 9800GX2 he has an ASUS ATI HD 3870.

I've tried my memory kit on his system and everything is perfect. I've tried downgrading the bios on all versions...NO RESULT.

When I'm setting the dram freq to AUTO it is setting the timings right for the 1066mhz (5-5-5-15) and as soon as I'm changin the frequency to 1066 the timings are automatically adjusted to 5-5-5-18. If I try to set them to 5-5-5-15 and it seems it does not save them...however still this does not work.


ANYONE, SOMEONE, PLEASE HELP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! IN ADVANCE! (sorry for caps)


----------



## erocker (Jun 19, 2008)

If your RAM works on a different motherboard but not on yours, it's simple to say it's your motherboard.  Be it hardware, or a bad driver install.


----------



## digitalhater (Jun 19, 2008)

erocker said:


> If your RAM works on a different motherboard but not on yours, it's simple to say it's your motherboard.  Be it hardware, or a bad driver install.



Thanks. But I can't see why a driver should not work when the bios can't start with 1066mhz frequency. I have the original drivers from cd installed properly. I've even tried with the latest drivers from ASUS. Still no result.

Can this have something to do with a bad part on the mobo or something? What would you advice in this situation? 

real big thanks!


----------



## EnergyFX (Jun 20, 2008)

It may be hard to accept... but RMAing your motherboard is going to be your solution. 

It happens.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 20, 2008)

BUT do you have the same bios?


----------



## digitalhater (Jun 20, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> BUT do you have the same bios?



Yep. Same bios version both on my computer and on my colleague. Basically is the same computer only the gpu and dvd writer is different.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 20, 2008)

I would say it's the board then. RMA


----------



## erocker (Jun 20, 2008)

RMA time.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 20, 2008)

+3


----------



## digitalhater (Jun 20, 2008)

intel igent said:


> +3



what's that?


----------



## EnergyFX (Jun 20, 2008)

digitalhater said:


> what's that?



RMA suggested.

"+2" = suggestion secconded

"+3" = suggestion thirded

etc.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jun 20, 2008)

I think you will need to do an RMA. 

Before the RMA try calling tech support because ASUS boards are real picky as to what RAM they take. And thats coming from their level 2 tech support. Different batches of ram that is the same model, can still have different results in some Asus boards although its rare of course.

When you try to troubleshoot it with tech support as soon as you get a guy on the line get him to transfer you to level 2 tech support because they solve things faster than the regular guys. They will issue RMA's faster aswell. Just a pro tip from a guy that has RMA'ed 5 Asus boards.


----------



## digitalhater (Jun 20, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> I think you will need to do an RMA.
> 
> Before the RMA try calling tech support because ASUS boards are real picky as to what RAM they take. And thats coming from their level 2 tech support. Different batches of ram that is the same model, can still have different results in some Asus boards although its rare of course.
> 
> When you try to troubleshoot it with tech support as soon as you get a guy on the line get him to transfer you to level 2 tech support because they solve things faster than the regular guys. They will issue RMA's faster aswell. Just a pro tip from a guy that has RMA'ed 5 Asus boards.



Thanks bro! Really appreciate your help!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 20, 2008)

+6 or something... i too say RMA. you tried the only things likely to fix it.


----------



## btarunr (Jun 20, 2008)

-1

I think you need to manually up the memory voltage between 1.9~2.1 V and try to POST it.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 20, 2008)

btarunr said:


> -1
> 
> I think you need to manually up the memory voltage between 1.9~2.1 V and try to POST it.



he already did. see first post.


----------



## digitalhater (Jun 20, 2008)

btarunr said:


> -1
> 
> I think you need to manually up the memory voltage between 1.9~2.1 V and try to POST it.



I've already adjusted the voltage from auto to 2.2. No result. PLUS my colleague does not need to do this...he only set's the freq of the memory to 1066mhz and that's it.... posts and works perfect with my kit and his kit as well.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jun 20, 2008)

Well, do you both have the same bios revision?


----------



## digitalhater (Jun 20, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Well, do you both have the same bios revision?



you mean the same bios version? if yes, it's 0702 on both mobos


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jun 20, 2008)

digitalhater said:


> you mean the same bios version? if yes, it's 0702 on both mobos



darn, that really does mean its the board.

Unless you didn't plug in both processor power plugs..... Some boards require to sets of 4 pin power connectors plugged into the board for using Quads.


----------



## digitalhater (Jun 20, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> darn, that really does mean its the board.
> 
> Unless you didn't plug in both processor power plugs..... Some boards require to sets of 4 pin power connectors plugged into the board for using Quads.



Hmmmm...what do you mean by that? got any pictures or could you be more explicit?

LE: My colleauge has the same PSU as I do....


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jun 20, 2008)

The red part highlighting I did is the cap you remove thats to the plug so you can insert a second power connecter for quads. 

It will need the extra power for it to function properly.


----------



## digitalhater (Jun 20, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> The red part highlighting I did is the cap you remove thats to the plug so you can insert a second power connecter for quads.
> 
> It will need the extra power for it to function properly.



I see. Just cheked and it's only connected on a 4 pin. both on my computer and my colleague's as well.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jun 20, 2008)

digitalhater said:


> I see. Just cheked and it's only connected on a 4 pin. both on my computer and my colleague's as well.



Does he have a quad processor?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 20, 2008)

it is a very good point that the extra 4 pins should be powered.

Even if you RMA the motherboard, i'd get a new PSU as well for reliability and safety. quad cores are... fussy


----------



## digitalhater (Jun 20, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Does he have a quad processor?



Yep. the same CPU.


----------



## digitalhater (Jun 20, 2008)

Mussels said:


> it is a very good point that the extra 4 pins should be powered.
> 
> Even if you RMA the motherboard, i'd get a new PSU as well for reliability and safety. quad cores are... fussy



He has the exact same PSU as I do and only the 4 pin connector is plugged. the extra 4 pin connection is with the cap....never has been touched.

Thermaltake Toughpower 600W....does that need replacement?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jun 20, 2008)

yeah just plug in the other connector and see if it cures the instability. Its a serious possibility. 

I hope to get this fixed for you so you don't have to RMA. I know the feeling of uncertainty associated with RMAs and the time period with your board is very unpleasant. 

*Please plug in both connectors.* 

Level 2 tech support would ask you to do the same thing if they knew both weren't plugged in at the same time.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 20, 2008)

with PSU's, even if they are the same model its entirely possible the power draw is different in the PC. unless you and him have 100% the same hardware plugged into the same connectors, with the same amount of fans at the same speed... its going to use different amounts of power, off different rails.

all you need is 20W more power off the rail that powers the CPU socket, and that could push it over the edge. (powering on a PC uses the most power, even comparing to load in most situations)


----------



## digitalhater (Jun 20, 2008)

Mussels said:


> with PSU's, even if they are the same model its entirely possible the power draw is different in the PC. unless you and him have 100% the same hardware plugged into the same connectors, with the same amount of fans at the same speed... its going to use different amounts of power, off different rails.
> 
> all you need is 20W more power off the rail that powers the CPU socket, and that could push it over the edge. (powering on a PC uses the most power, even comparing to load in most situations)



Thx for the tip. The thing is that even the case is the same...the same coolers the same cooling on the CPU...almost a clone..... as I said...only the GPU and the dvdwriter are different....


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jun 20, 2008)

Sometimes the capacitors can be slightly different aswell. No two machines are completely the same, even if they have the same parts. I am not just talking about capacitor age.

I wanna see if it fixes it. Just give it a try.


----------



## digitalhater (Jun 20, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> yeah just plug in the other connector and see if it cures the instability. Its a serious possibility.
> 
> I hope to get this fixed for you so you don't have to RMA. I know the feeling of uncertainty associated with RMAs and the time period with your board is very unpleasant.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tip. I've plugged both connectors on the board...no damn difference...still wont post at 1066mhz.

I've forgot to mention that before after setting the speed to 1066mhz the computer won't boot...and after shutdown and powerup again....there was a message displayed before I was able to go to bios again: Overclocking failed! ......press F1 to go to bios setup....pres F2 to load defaults..

No difference when I've plugged in both 4pin power connectors into the mobo.

Feeling like I'm going crazy


----------



## Mussels (Jun 20, 2008)

yeah but is everything plugged into the exact same ports? modern PSU's have more than one 12V rail, so its possible ones being pushed too far, while the others not being used enough.

Its also possible that the PSU is just weaker or inferior somehow.. you do get variance and i have a poor opinion of thermaltake products in general. I'm not going to tell you to get a new PSU just yet however, as we dont even know if thats the problem.


----------



## digitalhater (Jun 20, 2008)

Mussels said:


> yeah but is everything plugged into the exact same ports? modern PSU's have more than one 12V rail, so its possible ones being pushed too far, while the others not being used enough.
> 
> Its also possible that the PSU is just weaker or inferior somehow.. you do get variance and i have a poor opinion of thermaltake products in general. I'm not going to tell you to get a new PSU just yet however, as we dont even know if thats the problem.



Yeah...I believe it is...as we both have the rest of the wires almost in the same position in the case....

I find it a bit hard to believe it would be the PSU...I had the same problem with a P5KC and 2x2gb Corsair @1066mhz...


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jun 20, 2008)

digitalhater said:


> Thanks for the tip. I've plugged both connectors on the board...no damn difference...still wont post at 1066mhz.
> 
> I've forgot to mention that before after setting the speed to 1066mhz the computer won't boot...and after shutdown and powerup again....there was a message displayed before I was able to go to bios again: Overclocking failed! ......press F1 to go to bios setup....pres F2 to load defaults..
> 
> ...



The farther we dig I keep hearing its a bad motherboard in the back of my head.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 20, 2008)

digitalhater said:


> Yeah...I believe it is...as we both have the rest of the wires almost in the same position in the case....
> 
> I find it a bit hard to believe it would be the PSU...I had the same problem with a P5KC and 2x2gb Corsair @1066mhz...



you had the same problem with a P5KC and ram. was any of those parts the same as this build?

I run 4GB of ram (4x1GB) but i need higher northbridge voltages to make it boot... my system will not power on unless i run with one stick, boot, raise NB volts two notches and ram to at least 2.0v, then all 4 sticks work perfectly.


----------



## digitalhater (Jun 20, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> The farther we dig I keep hearing its a bad motherboard in the back of my head.



Yeah...me too... and I don't know if the reseller is going to replace it...I would have to send it to ASUS directly if not?


----------



## digitalhater (Jun 20, 2008)

Mussels said:


> you had the same problem with a P5KC and ram. was any of those parts the same as this build?
> 
> I run 4GB of ram (4x1GB) but i need higher northbridge voltages to make it boot... my system will not power on unless i run with one stick, boot, raise NB volts two notches and ram to at least 2.0v, then all 4 sticks work perfectly.



I've already sold that p5kc mobo and the ram as well....for that as well I've tried everything possible from raising voltages on NB ...to changing timings...to raising voltage on ram....so on and so forth....


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jun 20, 2008)

digitalhater said:


> Yeah...me too... and I don't know if the reseller is going to replace it...I would have to send it to ASUS directly if not?



You are in north america right?

Yes, you go through tech support and when they say they can't fix it over the phone you send it in and recieve a fixed board or new one if they can't fix it.

Would you like me to give you there North American tech support number?


----------



## digitalhater (Jun 20, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> You are in north america right?
> 
> Yes, you go through tech support and when they say they can't fix it over the phone you send it in and recieve a fixed board or new one if they can't fix it.
> 
> Would you like me to give you there North American tech support number?



Nope...I'm in Europe, Romania bro....


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jun 20, 2008)

Well that changes things, and not for the better. 

I don't know the RMA policies in your area.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 20, 2008)

google tells me that the mobo overvolts the ram. try running with LESS voltage, if possible.


http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20071115204148031&board_id=1&model=P5E&SLanguage=en-us&page=4


a thread about people who had problems after a bios update... perhaps a lower bios version may help. second last post has instructions and links on how to do this.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jun 20, 2008)

Mussels said:


> google tells me that the mobo overvolts the ram. try running with LESS voltage, if possible.
> 
> 
> http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20071115204148031&board_id=1&model=P5E&SLanguage=en-us&page=4
> ...



Nice googling!


----------



## digitalhater (Jun 20, 2008)

Mussels said:


> google tells me that the mobo overvolts the ram. try running with LESS voltage, if possible.
> 
> 
> http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20071115204148031&board_id=1&model=P5E&SLanguage=en-us&page=4
> ...



I can't go lower than auto. I've tried with all the bios versions possible.


----------



## Katanai (Jun 20, 2008)

Digital, try to run it without the GX2 and see if it works. Maybe as some people have suggested it's a power issue. Try to find a card that draws much less power from someone. Maybe take your friends card for half an hour and try to make it work...


----------



## digitalhater (Jun 20, 2008)

Katanai said:


> Digital, try to run it without the GX2 and see if it works. Maybe as some people have suggested it's a power issue. Try to find a card that draws much less power from someone. Maybe take your friends card for half an hour and try to make it work...



Ok. I will and I'll get back.


----------



## digitalhater (Jun 20, 2008)

Katanai said:


> Digital, try to run it without the GX2 and see if it works. Maybe as some people have suggested it's a power issue. Try to find a card that draws much less power from someone. Maybe take your friends card for half an hour and try to make it work...



Just did the exchange of the GX2 with an ASUS 3870. No difference. Won't boot with 2x2 sticks @1066mhz no matter what.

Thx for your suggestion anyway


----------

